# Venice Crew Wanted Feb 22 23 & 25



## Omanj

Hey guys

Looking to fill a crew to fish Venice for three days (charter)

Feb 22 3 spots

Feb 23 4 spots

Feb 25 4 spots (overnight)

This is not a commercial post. I'm just trying to cover costs for the charter that I booked and paid.

As a bonus, Im including lodging for no additional cost. :cheers:

As you guys have read the Tuna fishing right now is unbelievable with many Yellowfin in the #150 range.

We will be going out with a well known and respected operation that posts here on 2cool.

PM only for details.

Tight Lines!


----------



## J.R

Pm sent


----------



## bigd_lvn99

*Venice trip*

Would love to go, however, I works those days. If you have to reschedule and plan on going from Feb 25-Mar 1, I will be off those days and be willing to go. Feel free to PM me at 956-566-3026. Thanks


----------



## hillbilly deluxe

Whats the price???????


----------



## FISHIN COUG

Pm sent


----------



## Eastxhunter

Wish I wasn't working those days


----------



## Omanj

*Update*

The overnight trip on the 25th is filled; however, we still have spaces for the February 22nd and 23rd day trips. We have room for three people on each day. Thanks.


----------



## Omanj

*Update on update*

We can turn the day trips into overnighter for $100.00 more per person and it doesn't have to be for both days (22 & 23). We still need three more people to fulfill our obligation. Thanks.


----------



## Built2fish

Im interested if you still have room..636-234-7280 or [email protected]


----------



## RyanC02

If someone backs out of the trip on the 25th I'll take it.


----------



## Omanj

*Venice Overnighter Feb. 23rd, 2017*

We need one to two people (preferably two) that are serious tuna fishermen for the Feb. 23rd 2017 on an overnighter in Venice as two dropped out. Accommodations before and after the trip, transportation and ice are provided. We roll out tomorrow at noon-sharp! Please text me at (281) 827-8307 as I am preparing for the trip. Tight lines. Otis


----------



## RyanC02

Do you have another trip scheduled since this one got cancelled?


----------

